# Stingray and sand??????



## miketammy (Apr 28, 2007)

Hello im new just have a question k ive had my ray for about a year and ive recently added pool filter sand like i was told and im seeing my ray with red legs and under belly does andyone know what kind of sand i can put over top so that it doesnt make him so sensitive to him???
Thanks
Mike


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Where's Draco when you need her!!!!


----------



## sinigang (Mar 26, 2005)

who said to put pool filter sand? if i do remember reading, ur not supposed to put it with rays. the "sand" is actually just finely ground silica, which is basically glass. someone correct me if i'm wrong


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

You're right sini.

What you need to do is remove ALL the silica sand in the tank asap. You can't just put another layer on top because the ray will burrow and still be exposed to the silica sand.

You have a tough job ahead of you.


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

yeh, it sounds like your ray is irritated by the filter sand. id siphon it out asap.


----------



## Bsixxx (Aug 31, 2006)

play sand is what they probably ment!!


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

You can use pool filter sand but some is silica which you can't use but if you find the quartz stuff you can use that. But yeah your ray is getting cut up from your sand.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i kept my old rays on PLAY SAND. pool filter sand has sharmp littled edges and thats why its not good for your ray. have fun chaning sands


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

There is different types of play sand as well as pool filter sand. Around here most of the play sands are a no-no and contain lots of silica . Most pool filter on the other hand is quartz sand and that is what you want.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

If the sand is silica-based you need to remove it asap. Quartz-based sand is okay. I only use and recommend Estes Ultra-Reef Marine Sand. It comes in rainbow of colors and is 100% safe and will not alter your pH.


----------



## miketammy (Apr 28, 2007)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> i kept my old rays on PLAY SAND. pool filter sand has sharmp littled edges and thats why its not good for your ray. have fun changing
> sands


well its actually not so hard i use the python and it just sucks it right up thanks for all the comments and im in the process of chaning to quartz sand


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

miketammy said:


> i kept my old rays on PLAY SAND. pool filter sand has sharmp littled edges and thats why its not good for your ray. have fun changing
> sands


well its actually not so hard i use the python and it just sucks it right up thanks for all the comments and im in the process of chaning to quartz sand
[/quote]

yes but where do you let all that sand go??? down your drain?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

lol thats alot of sand. and if your renting, thats alot of explaining to do.


----------



## transam97 (Mar 25, 2004)

dracofish said:


> If the sand is silica-based you need to remove it asap. Quartz-based sand is okay. I only use and recommend Estes Ultra-Reef Marine Sand. It comes in rainbow of colors and is 100% safe and will not alter your pH.


Thats what I have my motoros in and if you have a pets supply plus near you it only runs $3.98 for a 5lb bag not to bad


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I luckily knew a pet store owner so he ordered cases of it for me for cost. I think I ended up paying something around $2 a bag.


----------



## miketammy (Apr 28, 2007)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> i kept my old rays on PLAY SAND. pool filter sand has sharmp littled edges and thats why its not good for your ray. have fun changing
> sands


well its actually not so hard i use the python and it just sucks it right up thanks for all the comments and im in the process of chaning to quartz sand
[/quote]

yes but where do you let all that sand go??? down your drain?
[/quote]
I have the old style buckets


----------

